# Windows 8 updates configuration failure



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

When I try a Windows 8 update, the updates download and install but upon restarting, I get the message "failure configuring windows updates, reverting changes". I now have 116 important updates and I keep getting the "failure configuring" message. So this is where I need your help. I'm trying to ultimately upgrade to Windows 10.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Hello and welcome to Tech Support Guy
2. Please confirm that it is Windows 8 and not 8.1
3. Which Anti-virus are you using please and which Firewall
4. 116 updates - how long have you had the problem please and WHAT has been tried
5. The make and full model of the computer if branded please eg Dell Toshiba etc
6. Do you use ANY third party system maintenance tools


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks for the response.
2. Windows 8 64-bit confirmed
3. Norton System Suite thru Xfinity with Smart Firewall
4. I've had it for several months, maybe 6. Tried installing smaller numbers of updates. Tried a clean boot.
5. Acer Aspire V5 Laptop
6. Yes, I have been using Advanced System Care and CCleaner. I just uninstalled them today. Should I try running windows update again now that they are gone?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
1. ASCare is the kiss of death to the Windows 8 file system
2. CCleaner whilst far less dangerous to the health of the computer is unnecessary on Windows 8/8.1 and the registry cleaner aspect is extremely risky to the health of the computer
3. Lets start please in view of your use of these with a system file check
open a cmd prompt with admin rights
the cmd window must be headed - Administrator Command Prompt
type
sfc /scannow
press enter
please report results
To open an admin cmd prompt on 8 press windows key and type - I know there is no where to type but it will appear as soon as you start typing
cmd
when command prompt appears below the search box right click and click run as admin

4. Why as a matter of interest is it still 8 - have the updates never progressed to being offered 8.1


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Ran sfc scan here's the results:
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
supported in offline servicing scenarios.
The reason I still have 8 is because I never got enough updates to allow the upgrade.


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Two things. 
1. I have not restarted my machine since I removed ASCare and CCleaner. Should I do that now and try doing a windows update? 
2. Should I send you a copy of the CBS.log file?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

no need to send a copy of the log
reboot go back to an admin cmd prompt and run this

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

copy and paste that to get spacing correct, be patient may appear to hang at about 20 and 80%
report result please


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Ran the DISM tool. Here's the result:
C:\Windows\system32>Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 6.2.9200.16384
Image Version: 6.2.9200.16384
[==========================100.0%==========================]
The restore operation completed successfully. The component store corruption was
repaired.
The operation completed successfully.


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Should I try and run windows update? If so, should I try and do all 116 important updates or a small number? If a smaller number, any particular set of updates?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

How are these updates shown -
first select only important updates
then from that list uncheck all except the top one and try that


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Tried this and I got a windows update install failure Error Code 800703F1. Usually it installs the update and tells me to restart for the updates to configure. When I do that they fail in configuring. I don't expect a reply as it is the middle of the night in the UK. Perhaps sometime tomorrow. One thing to note. I'm using Microsoft update as opposed to Windows update. Don't know if this makes any difference. Should I try to change it to Windows update? If so, how?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Run another sfc /scannow and report the result please
2. If that is now all in order proceed as below
3. Run this
http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9830262
4. Reboot and run this
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=d414eda7-9d82-4a15-bae6-f9b94975dafc
5. Reboot and try again on Windows update via Control Panel - again only trying the one update


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above - I am beginning to suspect that Norton may be to blame - how long have you had Norton please and what was on as a free trial - McAfee by any chance.


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Ran sfc /scannow and it completed cleanly.
Ran the second item and that fixed everything it found.
Ran the Update for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2937636) and downloaded and installed. However, it failed after restarting and during configuring the update. Not sure if I should try it again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

what please is the answer to my post 13


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry just got in. I installed Norton when I got Comcast internet since the day I bought this laptop (about 21 months ago). It's the Security Suite that is downloaded from Comcast's website. There's also something called Constant Guard Protection Suite which I never really use but because it's a Comcast product, I've kept it. The only other anti-virus product I've had is AVG (free version). I recently deleted it. Sorry for the late response.


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

I started doing individual Windows updates (Important). It appears as though the first one installed properly. I then restarted and got the "failed configuring windows updates" message again. (I'm wondering if this is a bogus message). When the restart finished and I went back to Windows Update again, that update was gone and I was down from 116 important updates to 115. I then repeated this process four times and I'm now down to 111 important updates. My plan was to continue and see how many updates I could do. Won't be able to continue this till this evening.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go control panel
windows updates
on left hand side - view update history
on the ones that you have just tried - the four of them are they shown as failed
make a note of those kb numbers that are shown failed
then go back and on lower left corner - installed updates
are they shown - you can use the search box top right

Re AVG
if you uninstalled it from programs and features that is the correct way but you need to run the AVG uninstall tool
If you simply deleted the entry in programs that is NOT the correct way
If you did the first run this
http://www.avg.com/gb-en/utilities
the AVG remover 64 bit

If you simply deleted entries see if it is still listed programs and features if so uninstall from there and then run the tool


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Windows update is now telling me that there are 113 important updates meaning that only 3 updates were actually installed. I had three updates that all initially failed but then subsequently succeeded: KB2968295, KB2972101 & KB2973113. I was going to proceed with trying to do more updates. Let me know if you think this is a bad idea or if there is anything else that I should check. Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree
It would also be of help you commented on the AVG situation


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry...Ran the AVG uninstaller. It appears to have removed any registry items. Have successfully done 4 more windows updates so the current count is at 109. It's a slow process. They usually fail the first time and succeed the second time.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
I have seen that before where they fail and then succeed
If you were to uninstall NORTON do you then have the means to re-install it.
I feel reasonably certain you would get along with all these updates far easier without Norton and using the included windows Defender.
That will more than likely be required any way once you try to upgrade to 8.1 and then to 10


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes, the Norton Security Suite that I have is from Comcast (my IS provider) so I can uninstall/re-install from them. What's the best method of uninstalling Norton SS ? Thru Windows Control Panel? Let me know. I have currently been able to fully install 10 Windows updates, so I'm down to 106 updates left. Hopefully the Norton removal will make the updates faster. Won't be able to do further updates till about 5 pm US east coast time.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

control panel add remove programs and then reboot and run this
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us...bversion=1&entsrc=redirect_pubweb&pvid=f-home

then reboot and check that windows defender is now active and that windows firewall is also active
that is control panel windows firewall and then control panel windows defender.

Then update the definitions for defender that is done by opening defender on the notifications area and then click update tab
then reboot and run a *quick* scan
It will take sometime the first scan but will then be quicker
If it finds anything post the log

If it does not go back to updates and see if there is any improvement in downloading and installing


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Should I also uninstall Constant Guard (Comcast's Internet Security Protection)? If so, using control panel?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Indeed - yes especially as I now know it is no longer supported
http://customer.xfinity.com/help-and-support/internet/constant-guard/

AND indeed I now read of all manner of problems whilst having it installed
Especially as it should never have been installed with Norton or any other antivirus as they fight against each other


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

I continue to get the same windows update error code 800703F1. Updates are still not really working.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Did defender activate and windows firewall and I take it defender did not find anything

I think having just re read the topic it is time to try another approach
Do you have an external hard drive that you can connect to this laptop and a flash pen drive


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry, defender and firewall activated and I ran the scan which found nothing. I don't have an external hard drive. The only thing I have is a USB storage stick (16 GB). I'm continuing to try and do windows updates. Just tried probably 2 dozen updates, some individually, and some in groups of 3. They all failed to be configured by windows. Still stuck on 106 updates.
Wonder if trying all 106 of the updates would do any harm. Figuring maybe some of the updates would not fail to configure.
Should I try and rerun the DISM tool again? *Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth *
At least the laptop is running fine. Still hopeful that we can get to Windows 10. Got 1 more update. Down to 105.
One other note: My laptop receives updates for Windows and other products from Microsoft Update (as opposed to Windows Update). Does this make any difference? Should I try to switch it to Windows Update?


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

One question...While I'm doing windows updates, should I temporarily disable windows defender and firewall?
Another observation...when I go to install an update, I get the common update installation error. I then run the troubleshooter which "fixes" the problem. I go back and retry the install and it says it already installed...great! So now I go back to Windows Update and I get "You're set to automatically check for updates" which is not the case. I'm set to receive notification of new updates but I control whether to download and install them. So I re-run Check for Updates and it shows that the original update that had "already installed" did not install. When I check View Update History, it's blank.
Just got a new Windows update....Definition Update for Windows Defender (KB2267602) so I attempted to install it...it installed! When I look at Review Update History, it's now there as a "Succeeded" update. When I look at Installed Updates it's not there...any ideas? do I need to restart for it to appear as an Installed Update? Not sure.


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

OK..I just decided to run a full Windows Update on all updates at once. The download and install took about 2 hours. I got the "Some updates were not installed" message. Good news..53 updates successfully installed. 51 updates failed. There are 3 Error codes...800703F1, 8007371C and 80073712. It's telling me to restart now to finish installing the 51 updates that failed. Should I try to run the Troubleshooter to get help with the 3 errors before restarting?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

to answer the previous query - re the defender update it is not shown as an installed update until you reboot
please give me a while to refresh my memory on where we are


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please download the FREE malwarebytes
Although it is the FREE one an opt out is still required in the installation process to OPT OUT of the offer of a 30 day trial of the premium edition
It is important that you do opt out
Here is the download
https://www.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/
the large green download button
after installing and as I said ensuring you opt out a update of the database may be required it will tell you if so
Then run a threat scan
if it finds anything allow it to quarantine it and then go to the history tab
application logs on left pane
scan log
open that entry in the main window
click the export button - to clipboard
paste to reply please


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Ran Malwarebytes Free. It found 280 threats. But it's not saying anything about quarantine. The only option I see is Remove Selected. I also noticed that I can copy the results to a clipboard. So I did that (a txt file). Also noticed in the History Tab that it saved the Scan and Protection Logs to XML files. Is that OK? Should I hit Remove Selected?
Went ahead and hit Remove Selected. It quarantined the 280 items. I'll try and send them.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go to the history tab as I said click application logs left pane
click on main window scan log
then click export and to clipboard then paste to reply


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> Please download the FREE malwarebytes
> Although it is the FREE one an opt out is still required in the installation process to OPT OUT of the offer of a 30 day trial of the premium edition
> It is important that you do opt out
> Here is the download
> ...


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Let me know if I should delete the 280 threats and if I should go back to Windows update and try it. By the way when I "successfully" installed 53 updates and then restarted somehow those 53 didn't really get installed so I'm still sitting at 105 updates at the moment.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Paste of malwarebytes scan

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org

Scan Date: 9/17/2015
Scan Time: 1:55 PM
Logfile: 9-17-15_Scan_Results_280_Threats.txt
Administrator: Yes

Version: 2.1.8.1057
Malware Database: v2015.09.17.04
Rootkit Database: v2015.08.16.01
License: Free
Malware Protection: Disabled
Malicious Website Protection: Disabled
Self-protection: Disabled

OS: Windows 8
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: Dan

Scan Type: Threat Scan
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 365247
Time Elapsed: 15 min, 9 sec

Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Disabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Enabled
PUM: Enabled

Processes: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Modules: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys: 63
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\APPID\{9EA8702C-EEDB-4731-BE68-E9A167DD3597}, , [5b9d97996f1c3600101c8b558181ce32], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.Update3COMClassService, , [5b9d97996f1c3600101c8b558181ce32], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.Update3COMClassService.1.0, , [5b9d97996f1c3600101c8b558181ce32], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.Update3COMClassService, , [5b9d97996f1c3600101c8b558181ce32], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.Update3COMClassService.1.0, , [5b9d97996f1c3600101c8b558181ce32], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.Update3COMClassService, , [5b9d97996f1c3600101c8b558181ce32], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.Update3COMClassService.1.0, , [5b9d97996f1c3600101c8b558181ce32], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\APPID\{9EA8702C-EEDB-4731-BE68-E9A167DD3597}, , [5b9d97996f1c3600101c8b558181ce32], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\APPID\{9EA8702C-EEDB-4731-BE68-E9A167DD3597}, , [5b9d97996f1c3600101c8b558181ce32], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{9EA8702C-EEDB-4731-BE68-E9A167DD3597}, , [5b9d97996f1c3600101c8b558181ce32], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{9EA8702C-EEDB-4731-BE68-E9A167DD3597}, , [5b9d97996f1c3600101c8b558181ce32], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\APPID\{D34F391D-4CB7-467F-A543-F583857C63B0}, , [9c5c6ec24249f83e41ef59877e84c53b], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassSvc, , [9c5c6ec24249f83e41ef59877e84c53b], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassSvc.1.0, , [9c5c6ec24249f83e41ef59877e84c53b], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassSvc, , [9c5c6ec24249f83e41ef59877e84c53b], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassSvc.1.0, , [9c5c6ec24249f83e41ef59877e84c53b], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassSvc, , [9c5c6ec24249f83e41ef59877e84c53b], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassSvc.1.0, , [9c5c6ec24249f83e41ef59877e84c53b], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\APPID\{D34F391D-4CB7-467F-A543-F583857C63B0}, , [9c5c6ec24249f83e41ef59877e84c53b], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\APPID\{D34F391D-4CB7-467F-A543-F583857C63B0}, , [9c5c6ec24249f83e41ef59877e84c53b], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{D34F391D-4CB7-467F-A543-F583857C63B0}, , [9c5c6ec24249f83e41ef59877e84c53b], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{D34F391D-4CB7-467F-A543-F583857C63B0}, , [9c5c6ec24249f83e41ef59877e84c53b], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{118E1BF6-6279-432F-A285-373A77B90C7A}, , [b04873bd8605e45235ee00e09f63f10f], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.Update3WebSvc.1.0, , [b04873bd8605e45235ee00e09f63f10f], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.Update3WebSvc, , [b04873bd8605e45235ee00e09f63f10f], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.Update3WebSvc, , [b04873bd8605e45235ee00e09f63f10f], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.Update3WebSvc, , [b04873bd8605e45235ee00e09f63f10f], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.Update3WebSvc.1.0, , [b04873bd8605e45235ee00e09f63f10f], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.Update3WebSvc.1.0, , [b04873bd8605e45235ee00e09f63f10f], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{118E1BF6-6279-432F-A285-373A77B90C7A}, , [b04873bd8605e45235ee00e09f63f10f], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{806785D0-375F-4C2C-92E3-B8EE65D28E83}, , [68904de3d0bbdf5736f4bf2191714fb1], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{806785D0-375F-4C2C-92E3-B8EE65D28E83}, , [68904de3d0bbdf5736f4bf2191714fb1], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{A7CF66EF-4F0D-46B1-AF71-A500378D6C34}, , [32c6d15f6b2005310825c31ded157c84], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.CoreClass.1, , [32c6d15f6b2005310825c31ded157c84], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.CoreClass, , [32c6d15f6b2005310825c31ded157c84], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.CoreClass, , [32c6d15f6b2005310825c31ded157c84], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.CoreClass, , [32c6d15f6b2005310825c31ded157c84], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.CoreClass.1, , [32c6d15f6b2005310825c31ded157c84], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\BonanzaDealsLiveUpdate.CoreClass.1, , [32c6d15f6b2005310825c31ded157c84], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{A7CF66EF-4F0D-46B1-AF71-A500378D6C34}, , [32c6d15f6b2005310825c31ded157c84], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\LOW RIGHTS\ELEVATIONPOLICY\{29494049-211F-4F5C-8545-7DA8BF7A6CF8}, , [c03872bef19ade588a9c01df42c0e51b], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\EXT\PREAPPROVED\{29494049-211F-4F5C-8545-7DA8BF7A6CF8}, , [c03872bef19ade588a9c01df42c0e51b], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\LOW RIGHTS\ELEVATIONPOLICY\{33BAF587-9647-4281-A34F-F4830CDC1B9F}, , [896f4be54447a5918c9b5a86f40ed030], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\LOW RIGHTS\ELEVATIONPOLICY\{C4BEF720-313C-420A-ACF6-77DD95D8F553}, , [e216d15facdfa09651de30b0e31fa55b], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\EXT\PREAPPROVED\{C4BEF720-313C-420A-ACF6-77DD95D8F553}, , [e216d15facdfa09651de30b0e31fa55b], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\APPID\BonanzaDealsLive.exe, , [29cfcc64f49744f28d85d0b58381946c], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\APPID\BonanzaDealsLive.exe, , [2dcba18f7a1189adc0522f56ef15f808], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\SCHEDULE\TASKCACHE\TREE\WSE_Binkiland, , [dc1c4be5f4973afc7afb4b39000447b9], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\BonanzaDealsLive, , [d820131d8b003303d542f491d92b6d93], 
PUP.Optional.MyWordTool, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MyWordTool, , [6791c66a216a8bab52c7c4e5b25226da], 
PUP.Optional.SuperOptimizer, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\{6791A2F3-FC80-475C-A002-C014AF797E9C}, , [30c8db55a9e2f442bc2c18a26a9a629e], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\APPID\BonanzaDealsLive.exe, , [9c5c55db8506cf67fc16dda8d82ccd33], 
PUP.Optional.WebConnect, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\GOOGLE\CHROME\EXTENSIONS\ieakfmpjhljbpbfpldjkddkjmmgjmgon, , [22d69799018a092d33f7269c35cf53ad], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MOZILLAPLUGINS\@tools.bdupdater.com/BonanzaDealsLive Update;version=3, , [e513dc544942290d3edd0e77f50fe61a], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MOZILLAPLUGINS\@tools.bdupdater.com/BonanzaDealsLive Update;version=9, , [669278b8840782b4918aa4e1dd27ed13], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, HKU\S-1-5-21-1299049245-4160827447-3401366180-1001\SOFTWARE\Binkiland Browser, , [0bedb67a3c4f44f2b8b06b1931d3ea16], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, HKU\S-1-5-21-1299049245-4160827447-3401366180-1001\SOFTWARE\BonanzaDealsLive, , [7088210f34578ea8cb4a2461b2527b85], 
PUP.Optional.InstallCore, HKU\S-1-5-21-1299049245-4160827447-3401366180-1001\SOFTWARE\InstallCore, , [3bbd54dcec9fe84e64db346a8e76946c], 
PUP.Optional.MyWordTool, HKU\S-1-5-21-1299049245-4160827447-3401366180-1001\SOFTWARE\MyWordTool, , [6b8da090513a0d298d8b1c8de02450b0], 
PUP.Optional.SuperOptimizer, HKU\S-1-5-21-1299049245-4160827447-3401366180-1001\SOFTWARE\APPDATALOW\{1146AC44-2F03-4431-B4FD-889BC837521F}, , [d1279799d1baab8b776c338736ce3ac6], 
PUP.Optional.TidyNetwork, HKU\S-1-5-21-1299049245-4160827447-3401366180-1001\SOFTWARE\APPDATALOW\SOFTWARE\TidyNetwork, , [c23634fc5c2f2c0a4351e6d78a7a44bc], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, HKU\S-1-5-21-1299049245-4160827447-3401366180-1001\SOFTWARE\GOOGLE\CHROME\EXTENSIONS\elggllhppljlljkgfeokjpehmdamkejk, , [aa4ec46c3c4f9f9788e21272719323dd], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, HKU\S-1-5-21-1299049245-4160827447-3401366180-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{7301B20E-01D8-4F6D-A86C-8A5A1C3D1D51}, , [6a8e1f11c4c70d292645117360a410f0],

Registry Values: 3
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, HKU\S-1-5-21-1299049245-4160827447-3401366180-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{7301B20E-01D8-4F6D-A86C-8A5A1C3D1D51}|TopResultURLFallback, http://binkiland.com/results.php?f=...BtD2QtN1B2Z1V1T1S1NzuyDyDtA&cr=1146042417&ir=, , [6a8e1f11c4c70d292645117360a410f0]
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, HKU\S-1-5-21-1299049245-4160827447-3401366180-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{7301B20E-01D8-4F6D-A86C-8A5A1C3D1D51}|FaviconPath, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\FavIcon.icoWSE_Binkiland, , [4bad3cf4c5c650e63338e0a40ef64cb4]
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, HKU\S-1-5-21-1299049245-4160827447-3401366180-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{7301B20E-01D8-4F6D-A86C-8A5A1C3D1D51}, Binkiland, , [1ddb0927cfbc3bfb43286d171de76b95]

Registry Data: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders: 24
PUP.Optional.OptimizerPro, C:\Users\Dan\Documents\Optimizer Pro, , [af49c66aa5e64bebce6b3972867e8c74], 
PUP.Optional.Searchagent, C:\ProgramData\RHelpers, , [6890ee428ffcb97dce863eba6b97f907], 
PUP.Optional.Searchagent, C:\ProgramData\RHelpers\ChromeHelper, , [6890ee428ffcb97dce863eba6b97f907], 
PUP.Optional.Searchagent, C:\ProgramData\RHelpers\FirefoxHelper, , [6890ee428ffcb97dce863eba6b97f907], 
PUP.Optional.Searchagent, C:\ProgramData\RHelpers\IeHelper, , [6890ee428ffcb97dce863eba6b97f907], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\ProgramData\BonanzaDealsLive, , [9f59d15f4d3e96a0fcd153b0bd46817f], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\ProgramData\BonanzaDealsLive\Update, , [9f59d15f4d3e96a0fcd153b0bd46817f], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\ProgramData\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\Log, , [9f59d15f4d3e96a0fcd153b0bd46817f], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\BonanzaDealsLive, , [8672f43c4f3c2115626c867db74c03fd], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\BonanzaDealsLive\CrashReports, , [8672f43c4f3c2115626c867db74c03fd], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDeals, , [f404949c07849d99bb1553b0dc274ab6], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\CrashReports, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\Download, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\Install, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\Offline, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\Offline\{25621DD0-26F5-473F-9267-CA8EAE6E8CEC}, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.InternetUpdater, C:\ProgramData\InternetUpdater, , [f1078aa60f7c3105433a3dd933d04db3],

Files: 190
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\001ltyg9.default\searchplugins\BINKILAND.XML, , [8177d35d6625b284a2bd93f1ed17ec14], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\WSE_BINKILAND, , [4cac6fc1216abb7b0d572e566b99be42], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\FAVICON.ICOWSE_BINKILAND, , [de1adb55b7d4b482db8b3d4760a44ab6], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Windows\Tasks\WSE_BINKILAND.JOB, , [04f4a48c117ac472d98ef1939a6acc34], 
PUP.Optional.OptimizerPro, C:\Users\Dan\Documents\Optimizer Pro\COOKIESEXCEPTION.TXT, , [af49c66aa5e64bebce6b3972867e8c74], 
PUP.Optional.Vitruvian, C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\browser\defaults\preferences\!VITRUVIAN-AUTOENABLE.JS, , [0aee67c90d7edf57d723bd03c93b06fa], 
PUP.Optional.Vitruvian, C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\browser\defaults\preferences\!VITRUVIAN-CSP.JS, , [42b6151b7c0f3bfbb348e5dbbf459b65], 
PUP.Optional.Vitruvian, C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\preferences\!VITRUVIAN-AUTOENABLE.JS, , [8e6a90a0018a2e082cd0932dde266799], 
PUP.Optional.Vitruvian, C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\preferences\!VITRUVIAN-CSP.JS, , [52a60a265e2d67cf619c625ea85cc13f], 
PUP.Optional.Vitruvian, C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\VITRUVIAN-AUTOENABLE.CFG, , [698f63cd177485b1b34ccff181836c94], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Bookmarks, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Cookies, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Favicons, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\History, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-devtools_devtools_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_elggllhppljlljkgfeokjpehmdamkejk_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_hbkgcolmiibkgjcmnlngemkpdpifggdg_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_pafkbggdmjlpgkdkcbjmhmfcdpncadgh_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_ads1.msads.net_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_ads1.msads.net_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_analytics.analytics-egain.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_c.betrad.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_clients5.google.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_clients5.google.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_connexity.net_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_f.vimeocdn.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_f.vimeocdn.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_halc.iadvize.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_people.directory.live.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_people.directory.live.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_plus.google.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_plus.google.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_secure-www.gap.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_snt153.mail.live.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_snt153.mail.live.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_soundcloud.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_talkgadget.google.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_talkgadget.google.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_thm.visa.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_twitter.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_twitter.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_vine.co_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_vine.co_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_www.ae.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_www.ae.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_www.etsy.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_www.facebook.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_www.facebook.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_www.google.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_www.netflix.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_www.youtube.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_www.youtube.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_www.zibbet.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_ardrone.swoop.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_ardrone.swoop.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_asset.easydmp.net_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_c.betrad.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_c.betrad.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_cdn-s.wahwahnetworks.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_connexity.net_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_connexity.net_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_discountvials.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_discountvials.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_disqus.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_edition.cnn.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_edition.cnn.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_en.wikipedia.org_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_en.wikipedia.org_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_espn.go.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_espn.go.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_forum.wordreference.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_connexity.net_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_soundcloud.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\https_www.google.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_cdn-s.wahwahnetworks.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_forum.wordreference.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_store.barstoolsports.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.chacha.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.reddit.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_french.about.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_fullchan4jtta4sx.onion.city_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_fullchan4jtta4sx.onion.city_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_onlinemovies.pro_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_pix11.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_putlocker.is_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_scores.espn.go.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_scores.espn.go.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_secure-us.imrworldwide.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_soundcloud.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_store.barstoolsports.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_thehanovertheatre.org_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_thehanovertheatre.org_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_tpc.googlesyndication.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_trailerpark.wikia.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_trends.alibaba.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_us.louisvuitton.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.allyou.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.allyou.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.barstoolsports.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.barstoolsports.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.boston-discovery-guide.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.chacha.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.cnn.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.cnn.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.ems.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.investopedia.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.llbean.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.louisvuitton.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.netflix.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.patriots.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.podcastone.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.podcastone.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.reddit.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.slate.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.slate.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.ticketmaster.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.ticketmaster.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.tmz.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.townandcountrymag.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.unh.edu_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.weather.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.wordreference.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.worldsoccershop.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.worldsoccershop.com_0.localstorage-journal, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.Binkiland, C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Binkiland\User Data\Default\Local Storage\http_www.zappos.com_0.localstorage, , [9c5c81afc2c9d1656a14f21139ca9e62], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\ProgramData\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\Log\BonanzaDealsLive.log, , [9f59d15f4d3e96a0fcd153b0bd46817f], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDeals\uninst.exe, , [f404949c07849d99bb1553b0dc274ab6], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_et.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_lv.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\BonanzaDealsLiveHelper.msi, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdate.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_am.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_ar.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_bg.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_bn.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_ca.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_cs.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_da.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_de.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_el.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_en-GB.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_en.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_es-419.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_es.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_fa.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_fi.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_fil.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_fr.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_gu.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_hi.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_hr.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_hu.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_id.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_is.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_it.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_iw.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_ja.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_kn.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_ko.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_lt.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_ml.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_mr.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_ms.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_nl.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_no.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_pl.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_pt-BR.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_pt-PT.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_ro.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_ru.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_sk.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_sl.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_sr.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_sv.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_sw.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_ta.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_te.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_th.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_tr.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_uk.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_ur.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_vi.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_zh-CN.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.BonanzaDeals, C:\Program Files (x86)\BonanzaDealsLive\Update\1.3.23.0\goopdateres_zh-TW.dll, , [38c0c16ff992df57c30eea191fe4a35d], 
PUP.Optional.InternetUpdater, C:\ProgramData\InternetUpdater\app.dat, , [f1078aa60f7c3105433a3dd933d04db3], 
PUP.Optional.InternetUpdater, C:\ProgramData\InternetUpdater\data.dat, , [f1078aa60f7c3105433a3dd933d04db3], 
PUP.Optional.InternetUpdater, C:\ProgramData\InternetUpdater\InternetUpdater.ico, , [f1078aa60f7c3105433a3dd933d04db3], 
PUP.Optional.InternetUpdater, C:\ProgramData\InternetUpdater\InternetUpdaterService.exe.config, , [f1078aa60f7c3105433a3dd933d04db3], 
PUP.Optional.InternetUpdater, C:\ProgramData\InternetUpdater\Uninstall.exe, , [f1078aa60f7c3105433a3dd933d04db3],

Physical Sectors: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As you can see most of this is Binkiland and Bonanza deals
Both usually acquired when other free software is downloaded - without ensuring that you OPT out of the offer just like you did with Malwarebyes offer of the 30 day trial.
Sometimes depending on where you are downloading from - there is no opt out and you just acquire these unwanted toolbars and search providers
Binkiland for instance
Binkiland is a program that modifies browser homepages to its own. The page offers a general search, bookmarked links as well as adverts about the need to repair your PC, even when that isn't the case

So you will know if indeed it did modify the normal home page of your browser to Binkiland

I must stress here that I am not qualified to deal with malware infections. As a trusted advisor I have limited permissions which includes the use of that malwarebyes scan and dealing with such issues as revealed here.

I doubt if any of this is responsible for the problem but the computer will certainly be better without this junk.

Reboot if Malwarebytes did not require that. Do not delete the quarantine, otherwise we have no way of recovering by reinstalling from quarantine anything that might be needed although that would certainly not be Binkiland or Bonanza deals

Then press windows key and type - I know there is no where to type but as soon as you start it will appear- disk cleanup
then right click FREE UP DISK SPACE by deleting unnecessary files when it appears on the search and click run as admin
then on the small window that opens click OK
and then when the larger window opens check all boxes and run it.
Then open it again and this time click the button CLEAN UP SYSTEM files and run that
then reboot

and try the updates again

*If it does not work now we will move to another approach on this.*


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

One thing that I have noticed is that my laptop is MUCH faster than it ever has been....I guess this is good news. I tried more Windows updates but get more of the same results. I can get updates to download and install but upon restart, Windows fails to configure the updates and reverts back to the previous state. Have you ever tried a Windows 8 Refresh? It sounds like it would put my machine back to Windows 8 with no updates. I would then have to go in and install all of the updates again. Not sure if that would be successful. Anyway, let me know what your next approach might be.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Really we need to make a complete system image to ensure we can go back to as is - in case the next step should go pear shaped
It is unlikely it will but there is always the chance
However we cannot do that as the flash pen you have is not large enough
Copy to that flash pen all your personal docs pics music and anything else you want to ensure you have safely secure
Then go to this site

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media
click the create media
choose the correct bit version - 64 bit
the language of your install of 8
and the version of 8 eg pro or what you have

do not elect create media during the process
select ISO and save that to desktop
It is vital that you choose the correct options and that you save the iso file to the desktop
Post back when you have that or any queries

It should not ask for a product key as it should detect the one in the firmware
Pleased to hear it is running better no doubt Norton fighting with Comcast guard and perhaps some of the garbage cleared by malwarebytes


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

So we are trying to create and save a Windows 8 ISO file to my laptop? Why not save it to my USB stick? I just acquired one that is 32GB. I've already made a backup of all of my personal files onto a separate USB stick. Don't understand why I'm saving the ISO file to my desktop.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please just save the ISO file to the desktop
It is not a windows 8 iso
It is a Windows 8.1 ISO

I do not want you to make the install media I want to use the ISO file


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

OK. I've created the Windows 8.1 ISO file and it's sitting here on my desktop. Is it OK to still have Malwarebytes and the quarantined 280 threats?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes it is OK
Please accept that there is a risk albeit slight, that this could go pear shaped
However it seems despite all our efforts that with the continued failure of the updates it is unlikely that you would ever proceed to 8.1 without this method and of course you cannot go from 8 to 10, as that upgrade is only offered to 8.1 (and 7) NOT to 8
right click the ISO file on the desktop and click MOUNT
do you then have on the mounted list a file
setup - it will be shown as application and will probably be the last entry
If so click it and agree if required to run it
If all goes well it is really a question of you following the procedure through
try go online and get updates if it is offered
ensure you select KEEP windows settings personal files and apps
Post as soon as you encounter a problem or require further guidance


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry...I'm back. Couldn't do the MOUNT command. Got an error message "Sorry, there was a problem mounting the file." Must be something wrong with the ISO file. Should I delete it and retry the ISO procedure?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I presume MOUNT was available when you right clicked the ISO
Have you saved the ISO to the desktop
Try downloading it again


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

I re-downloaded windows.iso to desktop. Then right clicked and chose Mount and got "Sorry, there was a problem mounting the file. Any ways around this? I googled a bit and found people suggesting to "unsparce" the iso file and it will then be mountable. Not sure if or how to do this.
Quite frustrating. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

does the laptop have an sd card slot and is there a card in it


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes there's an SD card slot but it has a plug in it not an SD card.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

do you mean a blanking plug - if not what sort of plug do you mean please


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

It's just a plastic blank that's inserted into the card slot to protect it. It has no circuitry on it. Acer calls it a dummy plug. It keeps dust out of the slot. Any further ideas regarding the windows.iso file?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

right click the iso file and click properties
when the window opens
do this to save the screenshot
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/...en#take-screen-capture-print-screen=windows-8
take screenshot save as file
on reply here click the button - upload a file and attach to your reply please

Please may I caution you against googling - to find solutions
Google is great providing you know which result to follow and which not
Many people have followed the wrong advice and encountered serious problems

The reason we were trying to do this by mounting the ISO is that it has the following benefits
1. You do not have to create the media - on usb or dvd - often that in itself results in problems
2. The method of upgrading from the iso is in itself more reliable and smoother then relying on a usb or dvd drive
3. It tends to be more tolerant of existing problems with the windows 8 system files

When I get the screenshot we will try another couple of solutions and if not successful we will take another route


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> right click the iso file and click properties
> when the window opens
> do this to save the screenshot
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/...en#take-screen-capture-print-screen=windows-8
> ...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Click properties again for the ISO when the window opens click the details tab
no need to send a screenshot - what please is the letter shown for the attributes


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Attributes is A.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Run the DISM restore health cmd again

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
*
reboot presuming it says health is restored and try and mount the ISO again

2. If that does not work
download
http://www.7-zip.org/a/7z920-x64.msi
and install 7 zip
reboot
when you now right click the iso you should see 7-Zip on the right click menu
when you hold the mouse on that you should have Extract to and the same name as the iso file eg in your case
Windows Iso
ensure you do click that and NOT extract here - otherwise your desktop will have all the separate files and folders from the ISO

Then when it has extracted you should have a yellow colour folder icon on the desktop titled windows iso
open that and then follow the earlier advice to attempt the install by clicking the entry *setup*


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

DISM Failed. "The restore operation failed. Either the repair source was not found or the component store cannot be repaired. Error: 0x800f081f " There is a log file. (C:Windows\Logs\DISM\dism.log) I attached it in case you need it.


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Should I run the sfc /scannow ? Or is there some other DISM command that may help. Any clues on Error: 0x800f081f?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. I must be honest and tell you that WHY it has failed is beyond me and some of the log is above my level of knowledge

2. If you did have an external hard drive to which you could make a complete system image, so that we could be assured of going back to how we are now, if the 8.1 update fails, then I would say - try it any way, despite the DISM result - there is little to lose even if it does not work

3. Without that image, if this goes pear shaped we could find that you are faced with going back to how the computer was when you bought it., eg all data and programs would be lost and all store apps installed would also be gone.

4. I have dealt with a topic where the user had update problems with 8.1 and that was solved by going to 10, but of course that option is NOT available from 8

5. You have a choice to make
A. You can try a refresh, this will reinstall windows and hopefully most of your data and programs will be OK
Use the following steps to refresh your computer.


Press the *Windows (







) key* + *C*, or swipe in from the right edge of the screen to open your Charms.
Click *Search*, then type Recover.
Click *Acer Recovery Management*.
Select *Customized Restore (Retain User Data)*.
Click *Next*.
Select *Refresh*.
Click *Reset*.
Your computer will restart and begin the refresh process.
However windows 8 itself will then require all the updates just as it would from when you bought it, and then of course eventually to 8.1.
Hopefully this will solve the problems that I THINK have been caused by the use of the ASC and indeed the Norton and Comcast security may have been partly to blame.

B. You can give the 8.1 a try despite the failure of the DISM which MAY surprising as it seems not effect the upgrade to 8.1

C. You can buy an external drive, they are not that expensive and come back and we will create the image and then proceed


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

What about trying to do a repair of the corrupted files? I've seen other DISM commands like:
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth
Dism /Online /Cleanup-image /StartComponentCleanup
Also sfc /scannow
There may be others. Is it not possible to try a repair?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

if you wish to try them please do so

scan health - scans the image - windows to see if there is corruption
check health - checks if that corruption if found in scan health is repairable
restore health - includes check health and repairs if it can

cleanup - is just that it deletes superseded - no longer required files from the windows updating process

I DOUBT it will get you get you any further but obviously you will be happier trying it and indeed you should try all you wish, so that YOU are content before you proceed as I have suggested


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Another question. Since my ultimate goal is to move to Windows 10, could I just purchase the full version of 10 and install it? Or is that not possible until I have Windows 8.1?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Why ever would you buy it when it is a free upgrade
you have until July 28 - 2016 to upgrade
you can clean install it if you bought it, but you cannot upgrade it until you have 8.1
I do not understand your thinking on this - my advice is to proceed as recommended
But as I have said it is your computer and you must do as you think best


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

I was just trying to compare the cost of buying an external drive to buying Windows 10.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well the two are not really comparable
If you wish to always be assured that your data and the whole installation is safe from disaster you always need a full backup
The failure to do this is the mistake made by many people, who then find that they cannot recover from disaster
On most laptops the recovery is simply a partition on the hard drive and if the hard drive fails you are going no further
With a system image on an external drive you can then recover if necessary to a new hard drive.

So in summary even IF you bought Windows 10 - which I do NOT advise, that by no means eliminates WHAT I consider to be the real requirement for your peace of mind - eg a full system image and file history backup on an external drive


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Ran SFC (no integrity violations), DISM ScanHealth (the component store is repairable, op completed successfully), CheckHealth (the component store is repairable, op completed successfully), StartComponentCleanup Error:1009, The configuration registry database is corrupt. DISM log file is attached. Perhaps there's a way to fix this error with the configuration registry database? Not sure if I should try RestoreHealth.


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> Well the two are not really comparable
> If you wish to always be assured that your data and the whole installation is safe from disaster you always need a full backup
> The failure to do this is the mistake made by many people, who then find that they cannot recover from disaster
> On most laptops the recovery is simply a partition on the hard drive and if the hard drive fails you are going no further
> ...


 What you say makes sense. Thanks for sharing it. Is there a drive that you would recommend? How much storage should I need?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. IMHO you will not succeed in repairing the component store corruption albeit that check health reports that it is repairable - a refresh should sort it out
2. what capacity is the hard drive in the Acer


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. IMHO you will not succeed in repairing the component store corruption albeit that check health reports that it is repairable - a refresh should sort it out
> 2. what capacity is the hard drive in the Acer


 500GB


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Let me ask you about the refresh. I assume that this will mean that I will need to reinstall ALL windows 8 updates so that I can move to 8.1. Will I be able to do an "Update all" or will this require a procedure? Is there a better chance that once I refresh, the Windows updates will install and configure properly? Also, once I refresh will I lose my Internet connection and my browser? I'm not experienced at the outcome of a refresh and how to "rebuild" things.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

if you have ONLY this computer then with a 500GB hard drive in the computer
Buy a 1TB about £50 UK pounds
If you have another computer or plan on getting one - you may as well go for 2TB - about £70 odd
I prefer the external power as against only usb power
http://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/buff...xternal_hard_drive_hd-lx1.0tu3-eu/version.asp
but I do not use a laptop


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please do NOT keep posting questions before I answer the first of them
It is hard to keep pace with it
I have already answered the refresh - in the main


> However windows 8 itself will then require all the updates just as it would from when you bought it, and then of course eventually to 8.1.
> Hopefully this will solve the problems that I THINK have been caused by the use of the ASC and indeed the Norton and Comcast security may have been partly to blame.


all updates YES
Will it solve the problem - hopefully
however - THERE ARE NO guarantees with this
Should be no problem with the internet connection


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry but a few more questions. If I do a refresh today, do I need to have the external drive immediately (before I do the refresh)? Should I delete the windows.iso file? I was going to follow your refresh steps and once that is complete, what should be my steps after that?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not mind the questions whatsoever
that is why we are here
what was the slight problem was that I had to NOT just read the last post, as I would if we exchanged posts, but I then had to check that you had not posted twice
If you get my drift

The answer is - AND please remember that NO ONE can give you a definite 100% answer
Computers cannot think, - but even the most experienced sometimes have them behave as though they can do
If it goes amiss then all being well you should be able to recover
If it goes really bad then you are going back to windows 8 as it was when you bought it with all lost except what you have on the flash pen as a back up
As I said no one can tell you which way it is going to go

Where this has all gone wrong IMHO is waiting to seek help until you had the 116 updates
I once worked on a laptop albeit it was windows 7 where there were over 170 updates and the only way I could sort it was to repair install windows and start again
that is basically what a refresh is

The external drive is NOT going to help the refresh process in any manner - all it is going to do is to ensure that you have a means of going back to as is now


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

OK Thank you! I really appreciate your help. I'm going to proceed with the refresh per your prior instructions. First I'm deleting the windows.iso file. Also, I created a restore point about a week ago and was wondering if things go wrong with the refresh, could I restore to that point?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

cannot remember how we were a week ago
create another RP now
and then check that it is listed as a RP


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Before I do that I wanted to ask about Option B (as opposed to doing the refresh):
B. You can give the 8.1 a try despite the failure of the DISM which MAY surprising as it seems not effect the upgrade to 8.1
What do I do for this option?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go for refresh it is safer - in view of the apparent problem with the DISM
Deployment Imaging servicing component


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

OK Restore point created. Will proceed with the Refresh per your instructions.


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

When I select Acer Recovery Management Customized Restore it says Hard Drive configuration is not set to the factory default. Restore aborted. Any suggestions?
Should I try the refresh through Windows? Or how do I set the hard drive configuration to factory default?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go control panel admin tools computer management, disk management
with that windows on the screen and so that I can see the upper and lower window panes of disk management
do this to save a screenshot as a file
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/...en#take-screen-capture-print-screen=windows-8

then on reply click the upload file button


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> go control panel admin tools computer management, disk management
> with that windows on the screen and so that I can see the upper and lower window panes of disk management
> do this to save a screenshot as a file
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/...en#take-screen-capture-print-screen=windows-8
> ...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Back at the start of this topic you mentioned you had been using Advanced system care
was it this from IOBit
http://www.iobit.com/en/advancedsystemcarefree.php


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> Back at the start of this topic you mentioned you had been using Advanced system care
> was it this from IOBit
> http://www.iobit.com/en/advancedsystemcarefree.php


 Yes it was.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh well - shutting the stable door after the horse has gone - so to speak
As I said the kiss of death and that was before I knew it was IOBit
You are in a way lucky that your windows is still working - not that this is any real consolation

Open a command prompt with admin rights the window must be headed
admin cmd prompt not just cmd prompt
type
diskpart
wait for it to show diskpart at the prompt
and type
list disk

then right click top bar click edit
click select all
window will change to white
right click top bar again click edit and copy
then paste to reply by right clicking on reply window here and click paste
leave the cmd window open - eg do not click the X or type exit


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> Oh well - shutting the stable door after the horse has gone - so to speak
> As I said the kiss of death and that was before I knew it was IOBit
> You are in a way lucky that your windows is still working - not that this is any real consolation
> 
> ...


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32>diskpart
Microsoft DiskPart version 6.2.9200
Copyright (C) 1999-2012 Microsoft Corporation.
On computer: ACER_LAPTOP
DISKPART> list disk
Disk ### Status Size Free Dyn Gpt
-------- ------------- ------- ------- --- ---
Disk 0 Online 465 GB 0 B *
DISKPART>


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry for the delayed response. Had to step away to attend to something.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go back to cmd
type
select disk 0
when it replies disk 0 is selected disk
type
detail disk
and then post that result


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> go back to cmd
> type
> select disk 0
> when it replies disk 0 is selected disk
> ...


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32>diskpart
Microsoft DiskPart version 6.2.9200
Copyright (C) 1999-2012 Microsoft Corporation.
On computer: ACER_LAPTOP
DISKPART> list disk
Disk ### Status Size Free Dyn Gpt
-------- ------------- ------- ------- --- ---
Disk 0 Online 465 GB 0 B *
DISKPART> select disk 0
Disk 0 is now the selected disk.
DISKPART> detail disk
ST500LT012-9WS142
Disk ID: {413BB68E-96D4-4DF2-B589-C4AD090B34BD}
Type : SATA
Status : Online
Path : 0
Target : 0
LUN ID : 0
Location Path : UNAVAILABLE
Current Read-only State : No
Read-only : No
Boot Disk : Yes
Pagefile Disk : Yes
Hibernation File Disk : No
Crashdump Disk : Yes
Clustered Disk : No
Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
---------- --- ----------- ----- ---------- ------- --------- --------
Volume 1 C Acer NTFS Partition 464 GB Healthy Boot
Volume 2 Recovery NTFS Partition 400 MB Healthy Hidden
Volume 3 ESP FAT32 Partition 300 MB Healthy System
DISKPART>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

the installed recovery partition - made when Acer installed 8
NOT the mentioned 400MB recovery partition is not always seen in disk management
However it is in diskpart - list disk detail disk
Usually it is lettered D

There are as far as I can see four or so possibilities
1. YOU have deleted it

2. IOBit has - I do NOT know if it does such a job - if you commission it to free disk space. Much as the program is totally unreliable and dangerous to the health of the computer, I would be surprised that even ASC can do that without asking you

3. It is another hard drive and NOT the one originally in the computer

4. The creation of a recovery drive has been done and the box was checked to delete the partition

See this
Your PC might have come with a recovery image that's used to refresh or reset your PC. The recovery image is stored on a dedicated recovery partition on your PC and is typically 3-6 GB in size. To save space on your PC, you can delete the recovery image from your PC and use a recovery drive instead. Windows 8.1 includes a built-in tool to create a USB recovery drive. Windows will let you know how big the recovery partition is, and you'll need a USB flash drive at least that big.
*Warning*



Creating a recovery drive will erase anything already stored on your USB flash drive. Use an empty USB flash drive or make sure to transfer any important data from your USB flash drive to another storage device before using it to create a USB recovery drive.

*To create a USB recovery drive*

Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, then tap Search.
(If you're using a mouse, point to the bottom-right corner of the screen, move the mouse pointer up, then click Search.)

Enter recovery drive in the search box, then tap or click Create a recovery drive.







You might be asked for an admin password or to confirm your choice.

After the recovery drive tool has opened, make sure the Copy the recovery partition from the PC to the recovery drive checkbox is ticked, then tap or click Next.

*Note*
The checkbox is greyed out when your PC doesn't have a recovery partition. The recovery drive will include only the recovery tools and a bootable image, but not a recovery image to use for refreshing or resetting your PC.


Insert a USB flash drive into your PC that is at least as large as the size indicated on the screen.

Tap or click the USB drive you would like to use for your recovery drive, then tap or click Next.

Tap or click Create.

The recovery image and necessary recovery tools will be copied to your USB flash drive, which will take a while depending on your PC and the size of the recovery image.

When the process is finished, do one of the following:

If you want to keep the recovery partition on your PC, tap or click Finish.

If you want to remove the recovery partition from your PC and free up disk space, tap or click Delete the recovery partition. Then tap or click Delete. This will free up the disk space used to store your recovery image. When the removal is finished, tap or click Finish.

*Note*
Some PCs don't offer the option to remove a recovery partition. If you experience this, there isn't a recovery partition on your PC that's using additional disc space.




*AND if necessary check as explained here if you are seeing an option to copy recovery partition

NOTE
I am signing off about 0100*


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> the installed recovery partition - made when Acer installed 8
> NOT the mentioned 400MB recovery partition is not always seen in disk management
> However it is in diskpart - list disk detail disk
> Usually it is lettered D
> ...


Question for tomorrow....I was able to successfully create a recovery drive with my USB stick. It only required 256 MB. So do I now need to copy this recovery partition to the hard drive? If so, perhaps you can help me with that tomorrow. I tried doing the Acer Customized Restore and it's still saying that the drive is not configured to its' factory default. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So was the checkbox available, on the window for the creation of the recovery drive


> After the recovery drive tool has opened, *make sure the Copy the recovery partition from the PC to the recovery drive checkbox is ticked, then tap or click Next.
> Note*
> 
> The checkbox is greyed out when your PC doesn't have a recovery partition


If it was greyed out then as I explained you do not have a recovery partition, which is due to one of the four reasons I explained in my last post and why it was not showing in diskpart


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

So yes it was greyed out but it still copied a bunch of things onto my USB stick. So what is on my USB stick? Would Acer have a downloadable hard drive recovery partition that I could download to my USB stick? What about doing a windows refresh as opposed to an Acer Customized Restore? Just trying to find solutions.

I found something on Acer's support website called USB Recovery Drive Patch for user who can't get the USB factory recovery media to create successfully. The patch file is called PBRFix.exe.
When I run it, it reads:

Acer PBR Fix Utility
Click below to regenerate factory default image before you backup factory default image. It will take one to two hours, please wait until the process finishes. Make sure the AC adapter is connected and DON'T do anything during the process.

Do you think that this utility would effectively restore my hard drive to its original factory condition or would it simply generate a factory recovery partition?


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

I found an article that explains how restore a deleted recovery partition in Windows 8. Was wondering if you could have a look at it and advise on whether I should try it.
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/restore-deleted-recovery-partition-windows-8/
If you give me the green light after reading this article, I'll start working on restoring the recovery partition using the instructions in the article.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. It has copied simply the boot file from which to boot the computer in case you cannot get into windows
that is why it is about 256MB

2. I have absolutely no idea about the Acer PBR fix you will have to speak to Acer, as I would have to do if I was needing to use it

3. yes - to post 95 if you wish - personally I think it is a non starter.
However, it is important to remember that the recovery partition is only a way of refreshing or reset to windows 8
Once you update to 8.1 it will be of no real benefit - as it would if used for reset - as it cannot then be used for refresh - take you back to 8
*If you upgraded your PC from Windows 8 to Windows 8.1 and your PC has a Windows 8 recovery partition, refreshing your PC will restore Windows 8. You'll need to upgrade to Windows 8.1 after the refresh has finished.

4. *Therefore I was only taking the precaution of using it to ensure you had a means of recovery if the attempted upgrade to 8.1 went badly wrong

Good luck with it and if and when you decide you need further help from me or anyone else who answers the topic - please do not hesitate to come back
*
*


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. It has copied simply the boot file from which to boot the computer in case you cannot get into windows
> that is why it is about 256MB
> 
> 2. I have absolutely no idea about the Acer PBR fix you will have to speak to Acer, as I would have to do if I was needing to use it
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I'm sorry but I'm still a bit confused here. My goal is to bring this laptop to Windows 10. But first I need to refresh 8 so that I can move 8 to 8.1 (with all of the updates). And as you say if something goes wrong trying to go to 8.1 I will still have the recovery partition (hopefully) that I can use. But I thought in order to even do the refresh I had to have the recovery partition. The Acer Customized Restore won't let me proceed without a recovery partition. The Acer error message was that the drive was not configured to its' factory default. Wouldn't that mean that restoring the Windows 8 Recovery Partition bring it to its' "factory default"? Or do I need to do the Windows 8 refresh through Windows? And if so, do I still need to have the recovery partition?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1 Please do not keep quoting back to me - my post
just type your reply and then click post reply
do not click reply on my post - that if you hold your mouse on it - actually indicates reply quoting this message
the reply box for you is there as soon as you open the topic

2. You are quite right you cannot refresh this windows 8 as you do not have the recovery partition that would be used to do so
You cannot use a windows 8.1 install media to refresh a windows 8
Neither can you use a windows 8 to refresh a windows 8.1

3. I am unsure as to how I have confused you I fully appreciate that you wish to install 10 and as I have said to do so you need to have 8.1
You can try your answer you think you have found


> If you give me the green light after reading this article, I'll start working on restoring the recovery partition using the instructions in the article.


I am not conversant with it - with respect you suggested it and put it up to me for my consideration
Give it a go - and then you will know if it works. As I said I do not think it will, but will, but I would be very pleased for you, if you proved me wrong

If it does great
If it does not as I said I will resume my assistance with pleasure when you need it


----------



## DLL91JC (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks for the clarity. What I will do is go forward with restoring my deleted recovery partition. If that works, I will attempt to refresh windows 8. If successful, I'll then install updates until I'm able to move to windows 8.1. Finally once I have 8.1, I should be able to upgrade to Windows 10. It all sounds so simple. If you don't mind, I'd like to check in at each milestone to let you know where I'm at and if something went wrong. Again, your guidance has empowered me to stick with this. Thanks again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good luck with it
will wait to hear from you


----------

